# whats the difference????



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

what is the difference in a clutch kit design for 3000-6000 ft up and one that is for 0-3000?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure on clutch kits... doesn't seem like it would make any difference...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think its because the higher you get, the less oxygen there is so the fuel has to be backed-off and all that reduction means less power. I know here at 5400 feet I have 20..something percent less power then you guys do at sea level. So, maybe they put a stouter spring in the kits for the higher locations to make up for the lower power.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

so if i get a kit for higher up and run it at sea level i could get more power?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tylerolso said:


> so if i get a kit for higher up and run it at sea level i could get more power?


Springs offer resistance. The stouter, the more it takes to overcome them. You will be held in a lower range longer with heavier springs. And it will have an effect on the topend in any case. What's it going on?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really. You wont gain power, you will just gain belt grip which will = more torqueyness on the bottom end. You just need a little bit better secondary spring. Then again, Im not familiar with the eiger clutches so... Im not real sure if they are similar to kawi's. 

Im sure there is a primary (Drive) and secondary (driven) clutch. Is it a wet clutch, dry clutch? I dunno.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

I believe it is a wet clutch because the kit I am looking at says to replace the clutch housing gasket after install


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not neccisarily. All covers have gaskets.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

o ok then i have no idea, maybe someone that does know will chime in here


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe the eiger's clutches are similar to Yamaha.. Secondary spring is changeable.. The primary has wet clutch behind it, and it has roller weights that can be changed out... You can also do the shim mod to the primary.. 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

what is the shim mod?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

do a google search and it pops up for suzuki king quad, yamaha grizzly, and suzuki eiger...

you just have to buy the correct thickness shim and install it in the primary clutch sheaves.. basically it holds the sheaves apart a little more, allowing the belt to ride slightly lower in the primary, which results in more torque.. just gotta research how much you can add, because if you add too much, the clutch will rub the cover and could rub a hole in it.. I believe the maximum is 2mm.. most go with 1.5 to be safe..


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

